# NISSAN SKYLINE R33 (1994) NON TURBO SPEC



## XerczesGT (Jul 24, 2005)

Can anyone enlighten me on the BHP and 0-60 spec of the nissan skyline r33 non turbo car (1994)

cheers


----------



## XerczesGT (Jul 24, 2005)

Oh and possibly a bit of advice on looking after my new motoring friend


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

What engine does it have?

RB20E
RB25DE

etc...

-Elliot


----------



## XerczesGT (Jul 24, 2005)

Sorry might sound a bit thick but im not sure matey. Im picking the car up next week


----------



## Josewick (May 16, 2002)

well.... is it a 2 litre or 2.5???

surely you know what you are buying....I hope


----------



## XerczesGT (Jul 24, 2005)

yeah its a 2.5 manual


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

then it'll be an RB25DE based engine. My old R34 GT-V ran the same engine (albeit slighty newer NEO version) and that put out 200 PS standard. IIRC the R33's RB25DE was good for 180 ish...


----------



## XerczesGT (Jul 24, 2005)

i was thinking that it would have been more than that but hey its a skyline anyway. I had a nissan 200sx 1.8 turbo as my last car that was pulling about 200bhp with a few engine mods but then again it was a turbo and there are more tuning possibilities.
Am i right in saying that for the r33 non turbo to start to kick in power it has to be over 40mph ?  sorry if im talkin tosh


----------

